# Steamaholics Shirt Order Form



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I've created an order form for the Steamaholics Shirts and uploaded it to my web space.  It's in PDF format so it should be easily usable by anyone.

To minimize any possibility of error, I'm asking that you print and fill out a separate form for each shirt desired, even if they are identical.  I will send a copy to the vendor with each order so they have something to work off of.  Please print clearly and legibly.

Shirts will ship to me, and I in turn will ship them to you via 1st Class or Flat Rate Priority - whichever is cheaper.  Until I actually have a shirt to weigh, I'm guessing.  I've added enough to cover my shipping cost of the shirt to you.  Any overpayment on shipping will be refunded to you.  Once I've mailed out some shirts and know what it actually costs, I'll adjust shipping costs on the Order Form accordingly.

I've ordered one shirt for myself so I can see what the final product will look like and make adjustments if required.  It will take a week or so for me to receive it.  If no adjustments are needed, I'll be ready to place orders.  Once I have the final product, I'll take some photos and post them so you can see what you'll be getting.

So... you can order now, or wait for the photos.  It's up to you.  Either way, I won't place any additional orders beyond the one shirt until things are finalized and the photos posted.

All payments will be via check or money order, and all ordering will be through snail mail.  I was going to try and do this electronically, but it's easier this way, and I'll have a hard copy to send the vendor for each shirt ordered.  I realize this introduces a little delay in processing, and I apologize for that, but it's also the easiest way to avoid errors.  If all goes well, you could have your shirt(s) in three or four weeks.  

*Download Order Form*

Thanks for everyone's support on this endeavor!!  A big "Thanks" to Scot Lawrence for his efforts as well.  I'm excited about this!!  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight. 

I think it would be best to sticky this for all the SA's to see.  I'm looking forward to having a nice shirt to wear to steamups.  Proper is the word here!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

$5 won't be enough to ship them. Flat rate is more.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,
Thanks for doing all the work for us. My order for two shirts (2 forms) is in the mail this morning.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Checking the USPS web site, it looks like Mikey is correct. I'm going to have to up the shipping a little to make sure I'm covered. If you haven't mailed an order yet, please hold off until I can revamp the order form (the file is on my home computer, and I can't modify the downloadable PDF). Thanks!


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,
Sorry, the letter has already gone. I was too excited to wait antother day.

However, I ordered two shirts and included $10 for shipping. If both shirts are sent together, ten bucks ought to cover it.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Carl.  I'm not worried about a buck or two - I just don't want to get stuck for twenty bucks or more if it starts adding up.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

So, where do we stand on the order form?  Have you updated the one in the 3/16 post or will there be a new post with a new form? Or--maybe I missed something about the new form.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, the Order Form has been updated to more realistically reflect shipping charges. As I said before, anything overpaid will be refunded to you. 

I want to reiterate that I won't be placing any orders until I have a "prototype" I'm happy with and that will take at least a week or more.  I'll announce when that happens. If you wish to be on the short list, you can order now, or you can wait for the announcement.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I made a small addition to the Order Form tonight - I added a space for your MLS Username or email address. This is in case I need to contact you about your order (so I don't have to do it via snail mail). No need to download the new form if you already downloaded the old one - just please write your MLS Username or email address on it down by where your name and mailing address is. 

The first two orders showed up today - Carl's and Walt's.  I also heard from the vendor, and they have the shirt and embroidery programming in hand, so things are moving along.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight
I will send off another payment to cover shipping, order was already in the mail.  I was assuming that a "bulk" order of several shirts would be shipped in one package.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't worry about it Charles. I'll cover the difference and let you know what it was, and you can send it after you get the shirts. I trust ya.  Besides, it will save me having to refund any overpayment.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

A quick update - I received an email that the prototype shirt was going out in today's mail. I also received a photo, and it looks *GREAT!!* /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif  I'd post it, but the color doesn't look right as it was taken indoors. I'd rather wait and take a couple shots in the sunlight so the color is correct and you can see exactly what you're buying. A couple more days ought to do it. From the look of it, I don't think there will be any issues needing correction, and I'll start sending in the orders I've already received and throw open he doors.  

BTW, Yolanda emailed me about women's shirts, so I checked. They are available is anyone wants one. Sizes XS, S, M, L, XL, 2XL, 3XL. No pockets I'm afraid. Write *WOMEN'S* in big letters on the order form. I have no firm quote, but I imagine they are the same price as the Men's no-pocket shirt.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

A quick update - the first order of 12 shirts went to the vendor the end of last week week. The second order will go this week - so far I have 5 shirts on this order, but more may come in the next day or two. According to the vendor, I should have the first order in my hands by the 10th or 11th, and I will turn right around and mail them right back out again. If all goes well, the first dozen (and perhaps the next) should be in the hands of those who ordered them by the middle of the month. 

If you want to get in on the second order, I'll have to have your order form in my hands by Thursday at the latest.


----------



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
I will be ordring, but later in the month as I am moving and know that I will not get it untill after the move.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That's fine Bill. Are you moving from or to New Hope? I got married there.  

Is the New Hope and Ivyland steamer still running?


----------



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
We are moving from New Hope to Las Vegas. Yes the New Hope and Ivyland is still running #40, Sunday will be my last day as an engineer there. We even used #40 for our wedding photos.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that will be a big change eh? New Hope is a neat little town. We even thought about retiring there. We may still - God willin' and the river don't rise.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Dwight, shouldn't that be creek (or even crick) instead of river?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, shouldn't that be creek (or even crick) instead of river? 
Ask John Wayne - he said it.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

And look what it got him!  

RIP


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The story is that when President Johnson's wife, Lady Bird, was doing her Beautify America campaign she had people out putting signs on bridges to tell the name of what the bridge was over. Somewhere in New England in a small town a U.S. Highway passed over a small stream and the sign makers didn't know the name of it. They went to several people in the town asking the name of it. Nobody knew! Someone finally pointed them to an old man that always sat on a park bench near the bridge. 

He said that they had always just called it "the crick". 

So off the sign makers went to make a sign that read, "Crick Creek". 

After the sign was erected, they thought it would be nice to know what the old man thought of it. They asked him if he had seen it yet, and he answered that he had. He must have been a true New Englander as he didn't offer any more conversation than was necessary. So they asked him what he thought of it. He said that it was a nice sign, but the got the words in the wrong order.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee,next time I take the bridge between Lambertville in NJ and New Hope in PA, I better bring a brush and paint with me. The sign by the bridge says "Delaware River", not Crick./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

Dwight, where in that area did you live? We cross the river (crick) there going to and from our daughter's in Telford, PA. Also, I grew up in Somerville, NJ and frequented New Hope regularly. 

Larry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I never lived there Larry. I'm a California native (almost). However, my wife was born and raised in NJ, and lived in Milburn when we met. I'd often fly out to her neck of the woods before we were married. One of our favorite day trips was New Hope, and she has friends still living in Washington Crossing. When we decided to get married, New Hope was the natural choice for us.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for doing this, Dwight. 

I put my order in the mail to you today, Saturday the 5th.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The first and second orders are in Howard, and include every one I received by Friday. I got two more on Saturday, so I'll be putting in another pdq.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Got an email that the shirts shipped to me today. They should be here in four business days, which puts them here towards the end of next week. I in turn will ship them right out again, so look for your shirts by the 25th if all goes well.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight I'll be placing an order soon but a family funeral has got me way beghind on many things. 

Chas


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

All, 

The first order of shirts just arrived here at work this morning. This includes all the orders I had in my hand by Friday 4/4. I'll be repackaging and remailing them over the next day or two.  

Additionally, the third order for those orders received after the 4th has already been placed. 

I need to have a certain minimum qualtity before I can place an order, and I also don't plan to keep this up indefinitely, so if you want a shirt, please try and get your order off to me within the next week or two.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Update: All the shirts I received have been repacked and I will take them to the post offce Monday morning (took a little longer than I thought). You can still look for them by the end of this coming week (by the 25th).


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Did ya?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I did. I took 'em to the post office yesterday and sent them Priority Mail. If everyone would be kind enough to post or pop me an email or PM when they receive theirs, I can check them off the list. &nbsp


----------



## Walt_Linn (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dwight, my shirt arrived today. Hey, these really turned out well! Makes me proud to be a Steamaholic!!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, that was quick Walt!! Perhaps I shouldn't call it the "snail mail" anymore. &nbsp  &nbsp Glad you like it!!! 

Addendum to all - I will figure out any postage refunds in the next few days on the shirts that were mailed. Some were $4.60 and some were $7.50 depending upon weight. I wrote it all down. I also forgot to add the cost of the bubble envelopes I used ($1.89 each for the small ones - I need to go back and get the price of the large ones). If you haven't mailed your order yet, kindly add another $2.00 to shipping to cover these envelopes. I'd appreciate it. &nbsp  

Another order was placed on the 15th for those orders I got after the 4th, and I added two orders I got yesterday. These will ship to me in a week or so.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dwight, my shirt arrived in this morning's mail and looks great. 
The postage on mine was $4.60, plus the envelope, so I think the amount I sent will cover it. You need any more, just ask, and please don't bother with any possible excess. 
Thanks again for your efforts. 

Larry


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok how did the sizing run again? 

Chas


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok how did the sizing run again? 

I think we answered this in email, right?


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight 
Shirt arrived in todays mail. 
Great shirt. 
Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
My two shirts arrived today. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif 
They are really nice and fit very well. Good work and thanks a lot for doing this for us. All I need now is a steamup to go to.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Got mine today....nice looking shirt. Good for wearing next week...around the red shirts.


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Got mine today! Thanks Dwight 

Tim


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight 
Thanks for your efforts(timely shipping), excellent logo and quality material. Will enjoy wearing at the various steam ups! 

BTW- Did you set a final deadline for any future orders?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

around the red shirts.
Bullseye!! &nbsp


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you like them guys.  You can thank Scot Lawrence for the logo. He came up with the idea of the wrap-around letters, and created the steam gauge based upon the original to avoid copyright issues, as well as the artwork used for the shirt. A very talented guy, our Mr. Lawrence. Thanks Scotty!! (now if you'd just get the warp drive fixed...) 
You know, that's pretty darned good... from CA to NJ - all the way across the country - in two days! I'm impressed with the USPS!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot- thanks.... 
Dwight- final order deadline?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I know a few people have their orders in the mail, or are getting ready to send them. I'll wait a couple of weeks before submitting these to hopefully pile up some sort of quantity. I'll have to see how things go... no cut-off date just yet. Probably after a couple of weeks, I'll post a "Last Call" post with a firm cut-off date for when I need to have the orders in hand.


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is in and it is just perfect.


----------

